# Should We Lube Our Balls?



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

I have seen tow ball lube in Wal-Mart and other such places. Wouldn't ball lube make it easier for the TT to come unhitched?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Junebug said:


> I have seen tow ball lube in Wal-Mart and other such places. Wouldn't ball lube make it easier for the TT to come unhitched?


The ball won't come off....there is ball lock on the tongue of the Outback.

Grease is great...but don't over do it. I use Lithium White Grease in a spray can.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have seen tow ball lube in Wal-Mart and other such places. Wouldn't ball lube make it easier for the TT to come unhitched?


The ball won't come off....there is ball lock on the tongue of the Outback.

Grease is great...but don't over do it. I use Lithium White Grease in a spray can.
[/quote]

I use the same...cuts down on squeaking...


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

No comment, lol


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Before this thread meets an untimely death, I just want to say...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> No comment, lol


I was thinking the same no comment thoughts you were!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

Great! I'll get the spray grease this weekend.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

hee hee, think we all went right to the gutter on this one.

But yeah I agree the Grease in the spary can works great.

Kos


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

OH MAN!!! Had to do a double take on that one!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

KosinTrouble said:


> hee hee, think we all went right to the gutter on this one.
> 
> But yeah I agree the Grease in the spary can works great.
> 
> Kos


[ Shame on you us !














]

Yeah...a SPRAY can works too


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> hee hee, think we all went right to the gutter on this one.
> 
> But yeah I agree the Grease in the spary can works great.
> 
> Kos


[ Shame on you us !














]

Yeah...a SPRAY can works too








[/quote]

Alright, alright...let's clean it up. I'm still an innocent....more or less...


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have heard that wrapping wax paper around the ball helps for lubrication, and I am talking about the one on the hitch







.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well I've never thought that paper offered much protection??? 
Paper and friction are not a good combination...

I think that greasing up your ball is just plain messy!
Sooner or later I always end up bumping into it and 
getting it all over my leg!

This may be a good alternative??? 
Better than paper protection!

MaeJae









p.s. think nice thoughts... think nice thoughts!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Well I've never thought that paper offered much protection???
> Paper and friction are not a good combination...
> 
> I think that greasing up your ball is just plain messy!
> ...


Hmmm, thats pretty cool, never seen a hitch ball like that before. How do you like yours? What is the top made of?

Kos


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

KosinTrouble said:


> Well I've never thought that paper offered much protection???
> Paper and friction are not a good combination...
> 
> I think that greasing up your ball is just plain messy!
> ...


Hmmm, thats pretty cool, never seen a hitch ball like that before. How do you like yours? What is the top made of?

Kos
[/quote]

I don't have one...
I actually do have a problem with over lubing my balls! (seriously)
I worry about too much friction wearing, and noise.

No matter how much I try I ALWAYS get grease on me one way or another!!!

A while back I just typed in greaseless ball and this site came up.
I was hoping someone here would have a review for it???

MaeJae


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I am going with the "no comment" crew on this one....

(but, if we are actually talking about the hitch and the ball on the hitch, we use the lithium grease as well....as for the others..... no comment)


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Always Have, Always Will...


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

*whew*

thought i went someplace i didn't want to go ....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> !
> 
> This may be a good alternative???
> Better than paper protection!
> ...


I'd like to see some comments on that as well. Then again...I'm thinking of going 5er...so won't need it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> !
> 
> This may be a good alternative???
> Better than paper protection!
> ...


I'd like to see some comments on that as well. Then again...I'm thinking of going 5er...so won't need it.
[/quote]

Even if you have a 5er.... you are going to end up needing a ball for
something and it would be good to know if you need to lube it or
not ...or, if this greaseless ball works well








It _does_ come in different sizes for big or small jobs...

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just got home after spending 2 hours on the 405 to travel 45 miles....

and then I saw this thread


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It is all I can do to leave this alone.........AAAaaAAAAaaaaAaAArghhhh!!!!

Wolfie...Save me!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> It is all I can do to leave this alone.........AAAaaAAAAaaaaAaAArghhhh!!!!
> 
> *Wolfie...Save me!
> *


She may have some spray that you could borrow









Would that help?

MaeJae


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Every time I lube my ball my pants get stains. I can't begin to count how many shorts my son and I have trashed after the ball got lubed.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I actually have 2 balls, a 2 inch and a 2 5/16th. They are mounted at different heights, for different jobs.

After I lube my balls, I find I need to cover them with lubed ball covers. Keeps debris from sticking to them and actually causing more damage and premature wear ...... You should clean your balls from time to time as well. I want my balls to last.

A good ball can last a lifetime if taken care of.....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Paul said:


> Every time I lube my ball my pants get stains. I can't begin to count how many shorts my son and I have trashed after the ball got lubed.


Hey, It's nothing to be ashamed of!
It happens to everyone sooner or later!

MaeJae


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Every time I lube my ball my pants get stains. I can't begin to count how many shorts my son and I have trashed after the ball got lubed.


Hey, It's nothing to be ashamed of!
It happens to everyone sooner or later!

MaeJae









[/quote]

I hate when I walk around the back of the truck and stain my pants prematurely on a freshly lubed ball, especially prior to going into a public place. We will unhook the TT with a freshly lubed ball and brush up against the ball and stain our pants. I hate that.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> It is all I can do to leave this alone.........AAAaaAAAAaaaaAaAArghhhh!!!!
> 
> *Wolfie...Save me!
> *


She may have some spray that you could borrow









Would that help?

MaeJae








[/quote]

I feel like I am being dragged into something....... Something slippery, dark and sticky......


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

having_fun said:


> I actually have 2 balls, a 2 inch and a 2 5/16th. They are mounted at different heights, for different jobs.
> 
> After I lube my balls, I find I need to cover them with lubed ball covers. Keeps debris from sticking to them and actually causing more damage and premature wear ...... You should clean your balls from time to time as well. I want my balls to last.
> 
> A good ball can last a lifetime if taken care of.....


DH asked what was so interesting on Outbackers&#8230;

Here is what he had to say:

If you are in the practice of lubing your ball then you should also be safe about it and cover it.

A ball all lubed up left out in the open would not be good&#8230;

Any little piece will be attracted to it, and once that happens it 

will all be down hill from there. 

All that friction with that little piece &#8230; 

that will defiantly add some wear to your ball 

And once that little piece takes hold of your lubed ball there is 

no getting it off&#8230; trying will only lead to all that lube getting

all over and staining as Paul. said&#8230; "your shorts"

It is kinda embarrassing too, going out in public once you've been stained.


DH suggests if you are going to lube, get in the practice of covering it up!
MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

This has been the most fun all week on Outbackers! I was just telling my DH that nothing good was on the threads when I did a double take on this one. Thanks for the entertainment.

Seriously, I am glad we have a fiver now because that ball was always in the way and since my shorts don't hang down to my knees, the lube would be all over my leg! That and the bruises from forgetting it was still on the truck







Now I just have to worry about my head and not walk into the king pin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Seriously, I am glad we have a fiver now because that ball was always in the way and since my shorts don't hang down to my knees, the lube would be all over my leg!


I always wondered why everyone didn't just take the hitch off when parked for a few days.







Don't get me wrong, I've done the same thing, but when staying anywhere for a couple of days or more, I always just put the hitch in my storage compartment and I don't have to worry about bumping into it or getting grease on my or my grandkids' legs.

Mark


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mswalt said:


> > Seriously, I am glad we have a fiver now because that ball was always in the way and since my shorts don't hang down to my knees, the lube would be all over my leg!
> 
> 
> I always wondered why everyone didn't just take the hitch off when parked for a few days.
> ...


I don't have a lot of storage room in my TT to use for hitch storage, but I have found that by leaving the tailgate down on my TV is helps avoid forgetting and hitting the hitch......makes getting to the coolers alot easier too.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

After the TT is set up i pull the hitch and load it into the hitch holder and lock it up so it will still be there when we leave. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9610 . I'd hate to get grease on my kilt. James


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This has been the most fun all week on Outbackers! I was just telling my DH that nothing good was on the threads

[/quote]

sounds like some people have grease on their threads


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> After the TT is set up i pull the hitch and load it into the hitch holder and lock it up so it will still be there when we leave. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9610 . I'd hate to get grease on my kilt. James


I like that hitch holder... but it looks as though you could use a lilttle lube!









MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> After the TT is set up i pull the hitch and load it into the hitch holder and lock it up so it will still be there when we leave. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9610 . I'd hate to get grease on my kilt. James


I like that hitch holder... but it looks as though you could use a lilttle lube!









MaeJae
[/quote]

And they call me Eagleeyes!!

And hey...where can I get that hitch holder?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I welded a closed type hook on my hitch so I could use a bicycle cable lock to secure it to my trailer tongue. I just put the hitch on a milk crate to keep it clean and less height to lift.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> I welded a closed type hook on my hitch so I could use a bicycle cable lock to secure it to my trailer tongue. I just put the hitch on a milk crate to keep it clean and less height to lift.


Nice job! You should patent that thing, and sell them to the rest of us!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Now that we have concluded that a TT should lube their ball
...should a 5'er lube their pin???

And... if you lube your pin, will your chances increase
for getting lube on your head???
Is there a product out there for covering your lubed pin to avoid
such an accident???

MaeJae


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

What about putting a fresh ziplock bag over the ball after the TT is unhitched? This may eliminate or cut down on the stained pants.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I put my hitch on in the spring and take it off in the fall.

I grease my ball when I'm going to use it, otherwise I keep it clean. Only once I got a stain when I forgot to clean it.

Learn your lesson real quick when you get stained shorts.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Seriously... I usually put a CVS bag over my hitch and greasy ball
when I unhitch. The bag stays there until we leave.
Some of the looks I get with that drug store protection...








Target brand bags are a little thicker and seem to
experience less breakage









I once had a kid flag me down in a store to tell 
me I had a bag stuck to my hitch.







How embarrassing!









MaeJae


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I quess im in the minority here. I don't grease any of my balls!!







But seriously i really dont because i know i would get it all over my cloths.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

DH puts a cut tennis ball over the hitch ball, and stores it on the trailer tongue. (I think he read about this on here sometime this winter)
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, I have the Hensley Hitch...No balls to grease. I do however, have what is known as a stinger, and that needs to be lubed up from time to time to prevent friction and heat build up.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WOW!!!
What a plethora of information you get on Outbackers!
Some grease their balls
Some grease their pin
and now.... some grease their stinger!!! ...huh? who'da thunk???

On a side note... do you have the same problem of
staining your shorts greasing your stinger?
Or do you put your stinger away when it is not being used?

MaeJae


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

5th Time Around said:


> This has been the most fun all week on Outbackers! I was just telling my DH that nothing good was on the threads when I did a double take on this one. Thanks for the entertainment.
> 
> Seriously, I am glad we have a fiver now because that ball was always in the way and since my shorts don't hang down to my knees, the lube would be all over my leg! That and the bruises from forgetting it was still on the truck
> 
> ...


Dodging the kingpin is easy.

Does your fiver have a bed slide? Those are the real head-bangers.

Sluggo


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Now that we have concluded that a TT should lube their ball
> ...should a 5'er lube their pin???
> 
> And... if you lube your pin, will your chances increase
> ...


Yes, no, and yes. I use NLGI #2 on the pin and the parts of the hitch that contact the pin, and spray white grease on other moving parts of the hitch, and a teflon plate between fifth wheel plate and pin bed. I use a Master lock on the pin. Not only keeps the old baldy off the greasy pin, it keeps the fiver where I left it.

http://www.abuslocks.com/item.asp?CID=1521

Sluggo

How's that for a straight answer?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> WOW!!!
> What a plethora of information you get on Outbackers!
> Some grease their balls
> Some grease their pin
> ...


Well MJ, whereas the stinger is long and sticks out quite aways, I usually dont get anything on my shorts. But, that bugger is low, and I sometimes trip over it. And my shins have been on the receiving end more that once. When I'm done with my stinger, I pull it out and put it away. I have contemplated wrapping that rascal more than once, but I am usually in such a hurry that I just forget. Besides, if I do wrap it, its still good ole american steel underneath a bag- I may not get lube on my leg, but it still hurts when it contacts my shins!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> WOW!!!
> What a plethora of information you get on Outbackers!
> Some grease their balls
> Some grease their pin
> ...


Well MJ, whereas the stinger is long and sticks out quite aways, I usually dont get anything on my shorts. But, that bugger is low, and I sometimes trip over it. And my shins have been on the receiving end more that once. When I'm done with my stinger, I pull it out and put it away. I have contemplated wrapping that rascal more than once, but I am usually in such a hurry that I just forget. Besides, if I do wrap it, its still good ole american steel underneath a bag- I may not get lube on my leg, but it still hurts when it contacts my shins!
[/quote]

Interseting...

While walking buy do others seemed bothered by your stinger or trip on it as well?
Have you had any complaints from others about lube on their shins or bruising from that steel?
I'd be careful with that thing, with the way people are sue happy these days!








People need to realize that precaution needs to be taken when
dealing with balls, pins or stingers!

It's all fun and camping till someone puts an eye out!
...So I've heard anyway.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> It is all I can do to leave this alone.........AAAaaAAAAaaaaAaAArghhhh!!!!
> 
> Wolfie...Save me!


Eric, there are just somethings that you have to learn to do yourself


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> It is all I can do to leave this alone.........AAAaaAAAAaaaaAaAArghhhh!!!!
> 
> Wolfie...Save me!


Eric, there are just somethings that you have to learn to do yourself








[/quote]

I changed my mind... I better not!









MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> It is all I can do to leave this alone.........AAAaaAAAAaaaaAaAArghhhh!!!!
> 
> Wolfie...Save me!


Eric, there are just somethings that you have to learn to do yourself








[/quote]

I changed my mind... I better not!









MaeJae








[/quote]
You are sooooooo right about that ....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Apparently a slow news day in Outbacker land...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Apparently a slow news day in Outbacker land...


perhaps, but sharing important information


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I do, but I'm *NOT!!!* going to post pictures.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I wonder what Emily Litella would have to say about all this?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

garyb1st said:


> I wonder what Emily Litella would have to say about all this?


What would she say?..........Nevermind!


Good one!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a few different responses drafted and thought i better not.... I just couldnt clean them up enough.... the _responses_, i mean.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, I have the Hensley Hitch...No balls to grease.


 Yeah...ah......I heard that about you, Kevin. I told Tim there had to be some in there some where...He said nope...Not a one. I guess Hatcityhosehauler was right.....Huh!?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Well, I have the Hensley Hitch...No balls to grease.


 Yeah...ah......I heard that about you, Kevin. I told Tim there had to be some in there some where...He said nope...Not a one. I guess Hatcityhosehauler was right.....Huh!?








[/quote]

And I thought you were going to stay out of this!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Well, I have the Hensley Hitch...No balls to grease.


Yeah...ah......I heard that about you, Kevin. I told Tim there had to be some in there some where...He said nope...Not a one. I guess Hatcityhosehauler was right.....Huh!?








[/quote]

And I thought you were going to stay out of this!!









[/quote]

I Tried!!!! I tried!! .......


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

How long should this take?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> How long should this take?


Well that depends on how good a job you want to do and how long its been since the last time you did it.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> How long should this take?


Well that depends on how good a job you want to do and how long its been since the last time you did it.
[/quote]

I guess I need to take my time and do it right. I'll ask the DW and get her thoughts on frequency.

OOPS, this one got away from me. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

garyb1st said:


> I guess I need to take my time and do it right. I'll ask the DW and get her thoughts on frequency.


You could ask her to help... it is probably easier with two people...


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> How long should this take?


Well that depends on how good a job you want to do and how long its been since the last time you did it.
[/quote]

Got it. Haste makes waste. From now on I'm taking my time. Usually the DW helps with things of this nature. I'll ask her how long it's been since we did it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I guess I need to take my time and do it right. I'll ask the DW and get her thoughts on frequency.


You could ask her to help... it is probably easier with two people...

[/quote]


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I guess I need to take my time and do it right. I'll ask the DW and get her thoughts on frequency.


You could ask her to help... it is probably easier with two people...

[/quote]









[/quote]

Now Doxie...you KNOW this is true!!
Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> I guess I need to take my time and do it right. I'll ask the DW and get her thoughts on frequency.


You could ask her to help... it is probably easier with two people...

[/quote]









[/quote]

Now Doxie...you KNOW this is true!!
Bob
[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OK.... I haven't been here all day!

It's all going just fine.... keep up the good work!

You guys(and gals) are soo helpful!

I am sure your DW would love to help....
what wife doesn't love a shiny... um... thingy that the camper 
hooks on to!

It also depends on what size and how many you have!

Just remember... take your time. Good things come to those who wait!









MaeJae







<<<yup, that's Me... sunshine and goodness!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Reese teflon ball lube http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-ball-lube/9192 . Non greasy,water resistant,non-toxic, reduces coupler and ball wear. James


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> WOW!!!
> What a plethora of information you get on Outbackers!
> Some grease their balls
> Some grease their pin
> ...


Well MJ, whereas the stinger is long and sticks out quite aways, I usually dont get anything on my shorts. But, that bugger is low, and I sometimes trip over it. And my shins have been on the receiving end more that once. When I'm done with my stinger, I pull it out and put it away. I have contemplated wrapping that rascal more than once, but I am usually in such a hurry that I just forget. Besides, if I do wrap it, its still good ole american steel underneath a bag- I may not get lube on my leg, but it still hurts when it contacts my shins!
[/quote]

I have the propride hitch with the eight inch lomg stinger and I use a straight section of large diameter radiator hose, slit length wise to cover stinger. This not only prevents grease from getting on legs, but really cushions the shins. I have driven at 60 mph and it has not come loose, with just friction holding it in place. Sooo simple-and only about 10 bucks


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Reese teflon ball lube http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-ball-lube/9192 . Non greasy,water resistant,non-toxic, reduces coupler and ball wear. James


This what we use. We have a ball cover which cuts down on dust contamination and bumping into it. We use it on the friction bar swivel ends also. The parts that are connected to the head and not the friction area itself. Not a lot is needed and we remove and replace it periodically.


----------

